# 420 quart cooler at Cabela's - anyone crazy enough to use as a coolerdor?



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I just got the new Cabela's catalog and they have the "Cabela's Outfitter Grizzly Cooler - 420-Qt."

Anyone ever think about using one of these as a coolerdor? 

By my calculations that should "only" take about 5 pounds of beads, and hold a LOT of cigars! :ss

-Pete


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

That sounds crazy huge.:tu


Let me know how it works out if you end up buying it.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Absolutely!

With two full 120 qts (and most likely a third on the way soon :hn) I would do it. It is waaay to expensive though.


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=cooler&noImage=0

here she is


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

AD720 said:


> It is waaay to expensive though.


Yup, at that price you're more than half way to an Aristocrat.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

JerseyStepUp said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=cooler&noImage=0
> 
> here she is


You could get a couple of Vinotemps and a lot of cigars for that price...


----------



## texasbadbob (May 18, 2007)

You can win a "Sentinal" cabinet on the devol site and pay for shipping for that price. :dr


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Like others have mentioned - way too much $$ for what else you could get, but I don't think it'd be crazy to use as a coolerdor. Cabelas site says it's 47x30x30 - not that huge.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

It's fugly as sin too.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

It probably is meant to sit in a truck bed! It is pricey...and probably a bit heavy.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You can probably herf inside that thing!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's a Walk In


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Yup, at that price you're more than half way to an Aristocrat.


No kidding, this sounded promising until I saw the price. :hn Oh well, off to convince the wife that humi end tables are beautiful.


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

That's actually not as big as I thought it would be. Definitely too expensive though...


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

It is big, but you can get a larger freezer chest with built in cooling for less.


----------



## chris45set (May 13, 2008)

I saw this while reading my copy of the Cabelas catalog at the kitchen table having a smoke.
Immediately I thought "Cooleridor".
I need help, professional help . . . .


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

AND, you won't need to buy a coffin when you die. :hn JK...

Doc


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

It's funny, my work just gave me a $100 gift card to Cabela's.

My wife would slice off my nuts if I brought home an even bigger coolador then my current 120qt Igloo.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

hoax said:


> It's funny, my work just gave me a $100 gift card to Cabela's.
> 
> My wife would slice off my nuts if I brought home an even bigger coolador then my current 120qt Igloo.


Not to mention you would have to add almost $500 of your own cash to the gift card.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Ho-lee shi-ite.

They should nickname that the "Jeffrey Dahmer Cooler."


----------

